# Lost senegal Parrot, Evesham, Worcestershire



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

My senegal flew out of the door last night while rubbish was being taken out.

She is mainly green with a grey/black head and a yellow tummy. She is friendly. She has other distinguishing features that I will describe to anyone that contacts me to prove she is my bird.

Please, if any one see's or has her, let me know ASAP. She is a much loved family pet, and deeply missed.


----------

